# Horseshow this weekend! FIRST medal class :D



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Very excited about going to an all Hunter Show hehehe. Got my new ATH helmit and tall boots which actually fit nicly BUT then the zipper split so now I can't wear them and I have to go back to my other pair which are nice don't get me wrong but yeah old lol. Very excited about the medal class, I will try to get it on video so we can all laugh at it later unless I turn out to not do to badly .


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> Good luck!!!!


Thank You.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


Will do. Right now I am just trying not to psyc myself out. I have a tendency to over think things and then I freak out and my class falls apart lol.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^yeah, that has definitely happened to me to!!! I get there, and like freeze up. hah


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Sooo bummer news. I never actually got to get to my medal class because it was an rediculous 109!!!! D was dripping with sweat and was VERY sloppy in our 2'3" Hunter and Eq warm up class so I called it a day. He did VERY well (to me) though!

*English Pleasure W/T Champion class: 1st out of 11* 
It was awesome!! we won a green bucket with show sheen, fly spray, a brush, some blue vet wrap, a hoof pick, and a net Blue Ribbon! It was sooo cool. 
*English Pleasure: 1st out of 8??ish*
*English Pleasure Champion class: 2nd out of 14 *
Not too shabby, He picked up the wrong lead in one direction but I am not sure if she caught that (I am assuming she did).
*Hunter Hack 2' 2nd out of 2* 
All my fault, not enough pace >.<
*Hunter Hack 2'3" 2nd out of 2*
Didn't get him to change in the back 
*Hunter Hack 2'6"* *1st out of 2* Yay! He's just so much neater over 2'6" IMO
*Hunters 2' 1st out of 3*
*Hunters Eq 2' 2nd out of 2* (I totally messed up my release NOT pretty at all)
*Hunters 2'3" 2nd out of 2* (gave him a smack to make him change and he became a Jumper >.<)
*Hunters 2'3" Champion Class 2nd out of 2* (Dropped a pole and was being VERY sloppy and it was 3pm in the afternoon and WAY hot so we called it a day. 

All in all ended up Reseve Champion for the day. We would have gotten Champion because the one chick left competeing with me didn't jump higher than 2'6" and I was doing 2'9" and Medals BUT I've won high points before and I didn't want to push D anymore. I felt bad already just jumping in anything over 100 you know what I mean? Plus is was a Pink saddle pad that said "Champion" on it. I don't hate pink but it's not my favorite color so I am not too hurt about reserve. We got a pink bridle holder  very exciting!

I will post pics as soon as the photographer gets them up


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job and good call on leaving out the medal class. His health (and yours) comes before any ribbon.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Nice job and good call on leaving out the medal class. His health (and yours) comes before any ribbon.


 thank you I really like this show because it really helped us find things that need work and things that just need polishing. It was REALLY fun!


----------

